# String Trimmer/Chainsaw Workstand



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

I've been looking for a work stand that I saw a few years ago at a small engine shop that clamps around the shaft of a string trimmer or the handle bars of a chainsaw. It looked like you could tune a lot easier with hands free to adust the carb and work the throttle as needed on either a trimmer or saw. And looked like tear down might even be easier . If anyone knows where to find a work stand like this please let me know. Thanks for any information.
Duke


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

the stand i use is a bicycle workstand like the one in the photo you can fold it up when you are not useing it very handy


----------



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

Not a bad idea, I'll go to the local bike shop and look at there stands. Thanks for the help.
Duke


----------

